# Online corn genetics calculator



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I have written an online application to predict the outcome of corn pairings. The idea is that you put in your male and female genetics and see what the likely outcomes will be. Then there are will links to photos of the predicted offspring.

It is early days yet but has been tested well by some people who understand the genetics well.

I'm now looking for people to help test it. Mainly looking for people who can check the output for correctness but also looking for feedback on improvements to be made before it goes live.

Please reply here or PM me if interested.

Thanks!
Adam


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

I would def be interested in giving it a whirl.


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

try to get a member who goes by the name of ssthisto to have a look
pretty sure they have corn genetics for brekky
always helps me in my genetic questions
*
*


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Send me a link to it and I'll put it through its paces.
Stephen.


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the offers of help guys. PMs sent with details of how to get to it.

Anyone else want to give it a test?

Thanks
Ads


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

adsclarke said:


> Thanks for the offers of help guys. PMs sent with details of how to get to it.
> 
> Anyone else want to give it a test?
> 
> ...



ooh i'll give it a go =D


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Likewise I will see if I can kill it for you :whistling2:


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

some of the mixes i've been putting in lol!
It's a really well done calculator! :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I've found one issue in it - if you put in an Ultramel as one parent and a het Amel or het Ultra as the other, it reports "not ultra, not amel" offspring as "50% possible het ultra or amel". 

In actual fact the non-amel/non-ultra offspring would be 100% het for EITHER ultra OR Amel - they have to be het for one or the other, the problem is that you don't know which is which.


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> I've found one issue in it - if you put in an Ultramel as one parent and a het Amel or het Ultra as the other, it reports "not ultra, not amel" offspring as "50% possible het ultra or amel".
> 
> In actual fact the non-amel/non-ultra offspring would be 100% het for EITHER ultra OR Amel - they have to be het for one or the other, the problem is that you don't know which is which.


Thanks  I'm not sure about that either. You have PM. We'll get it nailed.

Ads


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

adsclarke said:


> Thanks  I'm not sure about that either. You have PM. We'll get it nailed.
> 
> Ads


Ok the ultramel bug will be fixed in the next release which hopefully will be today or tomorrow.

Thanks
Ads!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hows it looking adz??much progress at all?


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Good progress thanks mate.. Should only be a week or so before it goes public 

You have pm...


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments guys. I hope it will be useful to people when it goes live.

Anyone else want to give it a work out before I do the final touches and put it live?

Cheers
Ads


----------

